# Got Coupons?



## travelnut (Sep 26, 2008)

We'd appreciate your unused Entertainment Book and any other coupons for Oahu and Kauai.  (Entertainment Book expires Dec 1, I think).

Oahu: Especially interested in restaurant coupons; we like the Hau Tree, discounts for the Bishop Museum, maybe Polynesian Cultural Center.

Kauai: restaurant coupons ( I know that there are very few), discounts for tours to botanical gardens, and the raft trip along the NaPali Coast.

Mahalo


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope - the Entertainment book expires Nov. 1!


----------



## nygiants11991 (Sep 26, 2008)

If anyone has the 2009 book, could you look in your book and see if there are any coupons for Germains?  My family is going in January and I need to buy 5 tickets, but I don't want to buy the book if there are not any discounts.  I tried to look on line, but didn't see anything.


----------



## eakhat (Sep 26, 2008)

The 2009 Entertainment book contains a 25% discount for up to four adults for Germaine's Luau, valid anytime, but based on availability.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Sep 26, 2008)

eakhat said:


> The 2009 Entertainment book contains a 25% discount for up to four adults for Germaine's Luau, valid anytime, but based on availability.




How much are the books?


----------



## philemer (Sep 26, 2008)

nygiants11991 said:


> How much are the books?



www.entertainment.com


----------



## nygiants11991 (Sep 26, 2008)

K, I seen online the books are $35, how do the coupons work?  If you pre-order your tickets on line, how do you use the coupon?


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 27, 2008)

Email or message me if you are interested in Entertainment coupons.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Sep 27, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> [_Message deleted. Offers to buy, sell or exchange anything of value are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]



Sorry I didn't realize I was overstepping the boundaries of this forum.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2008)

nygiants11991 said:


> K, I seen online the books are $35, how do the coupons work?  If you pre-order your tickets on line, how do you use the coupon?



I don't think you can use it online - but  you could call them and see.


----------



## hefleycatz (Sep 27, 2008)

nygiants11991 said:


> How much are the books?



[FONT="Lucida Console" FYI  ]Try your local school district.  Usually someone sells for fundraising.  They are usually cheaper.[/FONT]


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2008)

The local school Dist. usually only sells the local book - to buy a Hawaii book, you are probably going to have to go online.  They offer frequent discounts, and the book is greatly discounted in the spring, so I wouldn't buy one now, unless your trip is in the next couple months.  - I'd wait and watch for a discount on price or shipping.


----------



## erm (Oct 1, 2008)

Did you know that if you have Interval Gold you have access to Entertainment coupons and not just for your own areaI   bought a book and then joined Interval Gold.  Now I have double coupons.  The only glitch with Interval is that you have a limited number of coupons you can print.


----------



## travelnut (Oct 14, 2008)

*unwanted 2009 coupons?*

Specifically for the Hau Tree Restaurant on Oahu, or the Bishop Museum there. 

Any restaurants on Kauai, or Napali Coast raft trip?


----------



## FlyKaesan (Oct 14, 2008)

you can get online trial membership and print upto 3 coupons.

[TUG rules prohibit buying and selling anything, in the forums.-DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## eakhat (Oct 14, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> The local school Dist. usually only sells the local book - to buy a Hawaii book, you are probably going to have to go online.  They offer frequent discounts, and the book is greatly discounted in the spring, so I wouldn't buy one now, unless your trip is in the next couple months.  - I'd wait and watch for a discount on price or shipping.




Schools can sell all Entertainment books.  The students do make some money on it but not as much.  Because they don't have it on hand, they have to send in the order, and you don't always know how long it will take for them to submit the order.

I did get the new Hawaii Entertainment book, and I'm not sure yet if it will be a good purchase.


----------



## travelnut (Oct 20, 2008)

I couldn't find the on-line trial membership for the Entertainment Book that Fly Kaesan mentioned.

I couldn't find ANYTHING at all!!! for the 2 Kauai zip-codes I entered.  Kauai was always sparse, but NOTHING?

I'd be grateful for the Oahu 2009 dining coupon for the Hau Tree Lanai Restaurant in Waikiki.  (not a sale or exchange per site rules)


----------



## travelnut (Oct 28, 2008)

*Kauai Entertainment coupons?*

Thanks to FlyKaesan, I entered "Entertainment Book trial coupons" and found  free coupons for the Hau Tree and Bishop Museum on Oahu.  However,  as our tirp is in mid-November, I need to wait for the 2009 book to be issued, and then can't print coupons sooner than 14 days before use.

I looked for activities, attractions, restaurants, etc. for 2 zip codes on Kauai and got the same message each time:  nothing witin 75 miles!  That's about the width of Kauai!!!  Are there no Entertainment coupons for Kauai at all? I know that in the past the offerings were pretty sparse..............?


----------

